# Bass Fishing



## Dabbinblunted (Feb 18, 2018)

I live near Clearlake, CA and I've been getting into fishing alot more lately. Got my first one of the year yesterday. Over 7.5lbs! It was great. Anyone else been catching Bass? Can't wait till it warms up more.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Mar 4, 2018)

Crappie fishing should be picking up soon once we get some warm weather. Took about an hour to snag this little guy at the docks in lakeport.


----------



## scottmoore (May 14, 2018)

nice


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Novabudd (May 22, 2018)

Little early here for smallmouth. Stripers and mackeral should soon be arriving too.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 22, 2018)

Novabudd said:


> Little early here for smallmouth. Stripers and mackeral should soon be arriving too.


It's never too early for catfish. Just sayin


----------



## Novabudd (May 22, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> It's never too early for catfish. Just sayin


True enough but our Cats are waaay to small to make a meal. Boney litle bastids.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 22, 2018)

Novabudd said:


> True enough but our Cats are waaay to small to make a meal. Boney litle bastids.


We still got some lunkers down here


----------



## Novabudd (May 22, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> We still got some lunkers down here


Where is " down here " ? I've read that they're really good eating. Probably different species than our Brown Bullhead too. I watched a tv show from maybe Louisianna ? Where they used their bare hands to get these honking big old catfish to latch on.


----------



## voodoosdaddy (May 22, 2018)

Novabudd said:


> Where is " down here " ? I've read that they're really good eating. Probably different species than our Brown Bullhead too. I watched a tv show from maybe Louisianna ? Where they used their bare hands to get these honking big old catfish to latch on.


It's called noodling. Fuck all that shit  We catch ours on 10/0 stainless set hooks using live bream for bait. You have to reach in their mouths and grab them through the gills to pull them in the boat. Their little teeth will cut your forearms up pretty good. This is a yellow cat aka opalousas. 89#s And yeah I'm originally from Louisiana.


----------



## Novabudd (May 22, 2018)

voodoosdaddy said:


> It's called noodling. Fuck all that shit View attachment 4139886 We catch ours on 10/0 stainless set hooks using live bream for bait. You have to reach in their mouths and grab them through the gills to pull them in the boat. Their little teeth will cut your forearms up pretty good. This is a yellow cat aka opalousas. 89#s And yeah I'm originally from Louisiana.


That is a nice fish ! Damn


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 22, 2018)

Novabudd said:


> Where is " down here " ? I've read that they're really good eating. Probably different species than our Brown Bullhead too. I watched a tv show from maybe Louisianna ? Where they used their bare hands to get these honking big old catfish to latch on.


Southwestern U.S.


----------



## voodoosdaddy (May 25, 2018)

This gator bit onto one of those 10/0 set hooks. You'll catch one every once in a while down there. He was 8-9 feet and the hook held him on. We often would have hooks straightened out. What ever can straighten one of those is a MONSTER.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 25, 2018)

Mmmm..... gator tail......... need to visit Razoo's


----------



## gb123 (May 25, 2018)

Novabudd said:


> True enough but our Cats are waaay to small to make a meal. Boney litle bastids.


gotta know how to cleam em
Little brown bull heads all night long on worm balls 
Canada...and its almost THAT TIME right now


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 25, 2018)

gb123 said:


> gotta know how to cleam em
> Little brown bull heads all night long on worm balls


Anybody here ever cooked the tail of a fish...... it's like a potato chip.


----------



## Novabudd (May 25, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Anybody here ever cooked the tail of a fish...... it's like a potato chip.


Always, its delicious. Crispy and tasty. Especially brook trout. Mmmmmmm


----------



## Novabudd (May 25, 2018)

gb123 said:


> gotta know how to cleam em
> Little brown bull heads all night long on worm balls
> Canada...and its almost THAT TIME right now


Ok i'll give em a try this summer. Yall like yellow perch ? Damn fine eating


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 25, 2018)

Novabudd said:


> Ok i'll give em a try this summer. Yall like yellow perch ? Damn fine eating


I eat perch, trout, salmon, tilapia, pangasius..... just about any kind fish with some exceptions. Fried catfish, bass, striper.... if it swims, there's a good chance I'll eat it.


----------



## Novabudd (May 25, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I eat perch, trout, salmon, tilapia, pangasius..... just about any kind fish with some exceptions. Fried catfish, bass, striper.... if it swims, there's a good chance I'll eat it.


Yep me too. I havent tried eel yet but im going to soon. I think i might hang a few in the smokehouse too -- they look delicious.
Only things i tried so far i dont like are squid and octopus.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 25, 2018)

Novabudd said:


> Yep me too. I havent tried eel yet but im going to soon. I think i might hang a few in the smokehouse too -- they look delicious.
> Only things i tried so far i dont like are squid and octopus.


Awww, man. I love calamari. I haven't had octopus, but if it's anything like squid/calamari then I'm sure I'd like it. Mmm, with some marinara dipping sauce, love calamari. Haven't had eel, but I'd love to try it. I LOVE scallops.


----------



## Novabudd (May 25, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Awww, man. I love calamari. I haven't had octopus, but if it's anything like squid/calamari then I'm sure I'd like it. Mmm, with some marinara dipping sauce, love calamari. Haven't had eel, but I'd love to try it. I LOVE scallops.


Scallops and shrimp.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 25, 2018)

Now I wanna take a trip to Red Lobster.........


----------



## Novabudd (May 25, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Now I wanna take a trip to Red Lobster.........


My youngest boy in St Johns loves that Calamari but they like pickled weiners too 
Guess i gotta go get a seafood platter now
Peace bro


----------



## Rolla J (May 25, 2018)

I've only caught one red horse so far this season, but my lady is killing me on the catches. Here r her bass's
Smallmouthrock bass

One of my favorite spots. It's a panorama pic

Goodluck to everyone this season
Fishbrain app is really cool app. I'm apart of that as well


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 25, 2018)

My nephew and my dad caught these a little over a year ago. About the only pics I've got atm


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 25, 2018)

Those rock bass, crappie and smallies are damn good to eat. Top water bass fishing with zaraspooks is as good as it gets. Love walking the dog action with a spook. I replace the factory hooks with gamakatsu trebles.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 27, 2018)

Here's a little one I got out of the creek last week.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 27, 2018)

This was last month. He popped off the hook right when I got him to land.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 27, 2018)

Last summer on the ski boat


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm Slick Bigstick damn good to meet ya.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 3, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I'm Slick Bigstick damn good to meet ya.


Sharky Chunkbait, it's my pleasure


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 3, 2018)

Pluggy Fishin' Hole at your service


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 11, 2018)

Texas Rig Brush Hog


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 17, 2018)

Early morning Father's Day quickie


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 21, 2018)

Caught two little guys after work. Almost had 3 fucker shook the hook right at the bank. They're starting to smash everything with the water temps up. I was throwing a white spinner bait all evening


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 22, 2018)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Caught two little guys after work. Almost had 3 fucker shook the hook right at the bank. They're starting to smash everything with the water temps up. I was throwing a white spinner bait all evening


Nice work. Now I'm getting the itch to go cast my line.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 22, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Nice work. Now I'm getting the itch to go cast my line.


I've been "itching" alot lately lol it's nice when I can find the time to go out for a couple hours


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 23, 2018)

What’s up guys, got this little guy a few days ago. Pond behind my house is full of this size, haven’t seen any big ones.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 23, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> What’s up guys, got this little guy a few days ago. Pond behind my house is full of this size, haven’t seen any big ones.
> Hell yeah that's cool
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155029


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 23, 2018)

Hell yeah that's cool


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 24, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> What’s up guys, got this little guy a few days ago. Pond behind my house is full of this size, haven’t seen any big ones.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155029


Sounds like a good pond to me.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 4, 2018)

Skunked last couple times!


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 8, 2018)

Dabbinblunted said:


> I live near Clearlake, CA and I've been getting into fishing alot more lately. Got my first one of the year yesterday. Over 7.5lbs! It was great. Anyone else been catching Bass? Can't wait till it warms up more.



Great fish.. My biggest is 3.5 this year


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jul 8, 2018)

man I use all kinds of lures and bass rigs and nothing I REPEAT NOTHING works better than a fucking nightcrawler.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 8, 2018)

I catch 90% of topwater bass on the lil hawg wobbler..best top water lure I've ever seen.. Been using em for 20 years. 


http://www.mouldys.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=35


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 8, 2018)

Purpsmagurps said:


> man I use all kinds of lures and bass rigs and nothing I REPEAT NOTHING works better than a fucking nightcrawler.



I'd outfish ya with lures, while you are peeling off bluegills and gettin bait stolen i keep casting. Get yourself a lil hawg wobbler, white spinner bait and some 7" soft plastic worms.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jul 8, 2018)

I havent tried those actually.. and yeah location location. only bass and sturgeon here in oregon rivers...nighcrawlers got me 4-5 pounder large mouth 30+ pounds a day dont even have to try. but that river aint so good anymore with the pollution going on now.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 8, 2018)

My only catch today


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 8, 2018)

Corso312 said:


> I'd outfish ya with lures, while you are peeling off bluegills and gettin bait stolen i keep casting. Get yourself a lil hawg wobbler, white spinner bait and some 7" soft plastic worms.


I'll have to try those hawg wobblers. I still haven't gotten me a topwater bass. I recently have been throwing a white spinnerbait alot and I always have a senko or Texas Rig Brush Hog ready


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 8, 2018)

Corso312 said:


> I'd outfish ya with lures, while you are peeling off bluegills and gettin bait stolen i keep casting. Get yourself a lil hawg wobbler, white spinner bait and some 7" soft plastic worms.


This guy was catching lots of bluegill with some grasshoppers. Easy bait if you're hard up


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 11, 2018)

Got this little guy yesterday. He got tangled in the weeds and I only had 12lb test so I went swimming to land him


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 12, 2018)

Anybody ever go deep sea fishing?...... Or just ocean fishing?


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 12, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Anybody ever go deep sea fishing?...... Or just ocean fishing?


I've never been deep sea fishing but I want to take a charter out of Fort Bragg, CA this year. I was down there a couple months ago and tried to snare some crabs in Noyo Harbor but was unsuccessful.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 12, 2018)

Dabbinblunted said:


> I've never been deep sea fishing but I want to take a charter out of Fort Bragg, CA this year. I was down there a couple months ago and tried to snare some crabs in Noyo Harbor but was unsuccessful.


Yeah, I've been wanting to charter a boat and go try the open seas. Let some seasoned vets take me out..... maybe catch a wicked tuna....


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 13, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Anybody ever go deep sea fishing?...... Or just ocean fishing?


I used to with my buddy on his boat. He doesn’t have it anymore, so back to the banks.. we were offshore one day catching, red snapper. Well along came the barracuda, so then we were catching snapper heads pretty cool to see them destroy the snapper right at the surface. So what did I do, tied on steel leader and caught me a cuda


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 13, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I used to with my buddy on his boat. He doesn’t have it anymore, so back to the banks.. we were offshore one day catching, red snapper. Well along came the barracuda, so then we were catching snapper heads pretty cool to see them destroy the snapper right at the surface. So what did I do, tied on steel leader and caught me a cuda


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 22, 2018)

The boat broke down yesterday...still managed to troll around a bit and got this little guy.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 6, 2018)

Got 5 or 6 this size in under an hour. 



 
And 2 of these guys, hit the same spinner.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 6, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Got 5 or 6 this size in under an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah Nice! I'm jealous. I've been skunked the last few times I went fishing...chunky bluegill too


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 26, 2018)

I went ocean fishing earlier this month it was a lot of fun.

Also just got a kayak caught a catfish on a Texas rigged pink worm and a 2.5lb bass the next day on a white spinnerbait


----------



## Delztronics (Aug 26, 2018)

Dabbinblunted said:


> I live near Clearlake, CA and I've been getting into fishing alot more lately. Got my first one of the year yesterday. Over 7.5lbs! It was great. Anyone else been catching Bass? Can't wait till it warms up more.


Nice! I've never caught a widemouth over 2.5!


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 26, 2018)

Delztronics said:


> Nice! I've never caught a widemouth over 2.5!


Clearlake is full of pigs. Just got to find them


----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2018)

Delztronics said:


> Nice! I've never caught a widemouth over 2.5!


I was about 9 the first time my dad took me bass fishing with the guy who would turn out to be my first proper boss in Cape Town, after school.
It is a huge dam on a local farm. Anyway, I was happy with the spot I was at and they all started moving away. 
Anyway, the first bass I hooked was so big could nearly not carry it to them. I impressed the shit out of the other uncle.
Both him and my dad are no longer with us...


----------



## Vd22 (Dec 5, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Anybody ever go deep sea fishing?...... Or just ocean fishing?


no fishing beats deep sea fishing


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 6, 2018)

Vd22 said:


> no fishing beats deep sea fishing


I found wading a stream for trophy smallmouth with a zara spook to be just as fun. I like the explosive topwater strikes !!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 6, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Got 5 or 6 this size in under an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That poor bass is starved. The bluegill looks healthy.


----------

